# Ray & Doodle have fur ever homes!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It is a couple about the same age and Peg and I. I've only spoken to them briefly, but I think they are retired and have homes in Wisconsin and in Arizona. They are driving out now and will be at our house on Sunday to pick them up. Mary took care of the adoption vetting process as I've been out of action for a while.

We will miss these two. :wub: They had a great home to start with, but the economic situation made their turn in necessary. The first two days here, these two were very clearly lost and in a daze trying to figure out what to do and how to fit in in our home not to mention trying to figure out how to get along with our 3 plus Miki. They have fit in so well that it is breaking my heart to think about them going through the stress of going to a new home again.

It did not take long though as these guys are just incredibly intelligent and sweet little guys (ok, Ray isn't so little). Doodle is clearly my little bud. He does have one bad habit but I admit to not having the strength of will to call him on it. He still is pretty excitable and when I come home, he will grab a hold of my pants leg so I am sure to "notice" him!! Peg's sister Dottie got a real kick out of him this morning. She went with Peg on their morning walk and so she got to observe him and see him come back from the walk and make a bee-line for the pool on his return to cool off.

Ray is also just EXTREMLEY laid back and his tail is always wagging and he makes no demands at all. He is just happy all the time. If you just look at him, his tail starts going like crazy and he wiggles all over! Peg and Dot were sewing last night and Dot got a big kick out of Ray going over to his toy container and he was fishing though it to find just the right toy. They only time Ray is not laid back is if he sees an animal on the TV and let me tell you there is nothing wrong with this guy's vision! He can be in the kitchen probably 30 feet or more away from the TV and he will still notice an animal appearing on the TV even if the scene is only an instant long!!

I will see if I can take a couple of pictures and maybe even convince them to join Spoiled Maltese… but mostly I just wanted to say how much we are going to miss these two.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am sorry you have to add this sadness to the worries you already have. It is great that they are getting a wonderful new home though and hope they are able to settle in fast. Hugs to you and Peg and thank-you for all of are doing for the rescues.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 23 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809067


> I am sorry you have to add this sadness to the worries you already have. It is great that they are getting a wonderful new home though and hope they are able to settle in fast. Hugs to you and Peg and thank-you for all of are doing for the rescues.[/B]



I'm sorry Edie. I did not mean in this post to come across like such a glummy gus. 

It's totally a good thing Ray and Doodle and really not a worry that they are getting a great home. I'll try to not post when I am so down :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know Steve, Fostering takes great courage and only the rewards of seeing these dogs become happy in their new lives makes it worth it. We share your joy and pain.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad that Ray and Doodle will be getting such a good home. I know you'll miss them, but unfortunately there are always more to take their place. Much love to you and Peg.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am glad they found a home and I am sorry Steve because I know you will miss them terribly!!! Your a sweetheart........Did I just say that??? Yea, you are!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is really good news, I am so sure you will miss them but it is one less thing on your plate right now. Still praying for you and Peg.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Steve, someone sent this poem to me many years ago and now I'm sending it to you ....

MaryH

FOSTER DOG POEM

A poem to my foster dog
I am the bridge between what was and what can be.
I am the pathway to a new life.
I am made of mush,
Because my heart melted when I saw you,
Matted and sore, limping, depressed,
Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love.
For one little time you are mine.
I will feed you with my own hand.
I will love you with my whole heart.
I will make you whole.
Because I am made of steel.
Because when the time comes,
When you are well, and sleek,
When your eyes shine,
And your tail wags with joy
Then comes the hard part.
I will let you go - not without a tear,
But without a regret.
For you are safe forever -
A new dog needs me now.

by Diane Morgan


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

First of all, Steve, you have a bit of a right to not have to be mr. happy happy right now so don't worry about not being your usual wise-cracking self (oops - did I say that?).

We know how much you care about Ray and Doodle - that was very clear from your earlier posts. And I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to see them go - that's why I failed foster and Tess is still here. We also know how happy you are that R&D have a new fur-ever home that they are heading to. If they're anywhere in southern Wisconsin, well, maybe some of us Chicago folks will have to go visit the land of the cheese for an NMR play date!

Thank you for what you did for R&D and take care of yourself and Peg. 

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Ray and Doodle are off to their new home. They will all drive back to Wisconsin on Tuesday until later in the fall when they leave their home up there to come out to Phoenix for the winter. I have a couple of pictures to post, but I have to find the cable for that camera before I can post anything.

I also did my best to try and persuade 'em to join Spoiled Maltese... so keep your fingers crossed!!

Ray was clearly liking the attention and was doing fine. Poor Doodle though he looked at me and was clearly upset at having to leave. :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay so your first post made me smile... so happy Ray and Dood;e ound forever homes... but your last post about Doodle made me tear up! I'm sure he'll settle in fine but it made me sad!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The not all that happy Doodle is on the left and the always happy Ray on the right.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 26 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810214


> The not all that happy Doodle is on the left and the always happy Ray on the right.[/B]


So great they got to go together!  Does their new home also have a pool?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jul 26 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810246


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 26 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810214





> The not all that happy Doodle is on the left and the always happy Ray on the right.[/B]


So great they got to go together!  Does their new home also have a pool? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

They now have two homes!! Phoenix and someplace in upstate Wisconsin. They have a spa at their Phoenix home and they are on a lake in Wisconsin.

We had gotten these two groomed Friday so they looked all nice. Then Saturday morning Peg had the pool gate open as she was watering some plants in there. I saw Ray trotting into the pool area and I about ran through the glass patio door to try and get outside to stop him from jumping in!! LOL!! 
He had not gone for a walk, so as it turned out, he wasn't going to jump in, but just lean over the side for a drink!

Bugger!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 26 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810117


> Okay so your first post made me smile... so happy Ray and Dood;e ound forever homes... but your last post about Doodle made me tear up! I'm sure he'll settle in fine but it made me sad![/B]



Made me a little sad too Terry. They both seemed to have lots of confidence, but even so, their personalities were changing and especially Doodle was become more playful. For instance, he had started playing with Rocky. He was doing the thing where they slap their front legs down on the floor with butt up in the air and then tear around the house.

I have to tell myself that these people are retired and will be home all the time and lots and lots of attention is what these guys thrive on, so it will be a good thing for them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steve, I can't imagine the rollar coaster of emotions you must be going through right now.....It's got to be hard. It sounds like Doodle was secretly hoping to stay...

How is Peg doing?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 26 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810088


> Well, Ray and Doodle are off to their new home. They will all drive back to Wisconsin on Tuesday until later in the fall when they leave their home up there to come out to Phoenix for the winter. I have a couple of pictures to post, but I have to find the cable for that camera before I can post anything.
> 
> I also did my best to try and persuade 'em to join Spoiled Maltese... so keep your fingers crossed!!
> 
> Ray was clearly liking the attention and was doing fine. Poor Doodle though he looked at me and was clearly upset at having to leave. :bysmilie:[/B]


It should be a prerequisite that adopters join SM!  Happy both boys stayed together, and I'm sure they will get tons of attention.

All of you who do rescue and foster are to be commended. :ThankYou: ALL!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 27 2009, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810421


> Steve, I can't imagine the rollar coaster of emotions you must be going through right now.....It's got to be hard. It sounds like Doodle was secretly hoping to stay...
> 
> How is Peg doing?[/B]


She is doing fine both emotionally and physically. Thanks for asking. She is having zero symptoms of anything being wrong and even the itch is gone since a stent was put in her pancreas. It's hard for either of us to imagine her sick. It wasn't that many years ago that she was running marathons.

Right now it's sort of like this entire thing is just one big really bad nightmare... We are seeing a surgeon Thursday morning so everything might start getting way too real too fast.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww Steve. I'm going to go soft on you here and say I'd like to give you a big old hug. Peg too of course. I'm praying for you both.
Now on to Ray and Doodle. What a bitter/sweet day for you. The look on Doodle's face is enough to bring any dog lover to his knees with guilt. Mary's poem says it all though Steve. It made me cry awful but it also touched me. You have helped both Doodle and Ray with your love & kindness. They couldn't have a better fur ever home by the sounds (unless it was yours!). You will get a report on them soon, I am sure, saying how happy and great they are both doing. Life is hard for these poor babies and it just breaks your heart doesn't it? Now I'm crying again. :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, I'm happy and sad at the same time for you. Sounds like Ray and Doodle really made their imprint on your heart. I know they will be very happy in their new homes. I'm sure it will be an adjustment for them as well as you, but it's all for the best. Amazing how quickly these little ones can get under your skin, isn't it?

Hugs to you and Peg.


----------



## ewb and meb (Aug 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 27 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810418


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 26 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810117





> Okay so your first post made me smile... so happy Ray and Dood;e ound forever homes... but your last post about Doodle made me tear up! I'm sure he'll settle in fine but it made me sad![/B]



Made me a little sad too Terry. They both seemed to have lots of confidence, but even so, their personalities were changing and especially Doodle was become more playful. For instance, he had started playing with Rocky. He was doing the thing where they slap their front legs down on the floor with butt up in the air and then tear around the house.

I have to tell myself that these people are retired and will be home all the time and lots and lots of attention is what these guys thrive on, so it will be a good thing for them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are the new adopted parents of Ray and Doodle. They made the trip up to Wisconsin in wonderful form - both appear to be veteran travelers who like to ride in the car. They had the whole second seat of our van to themselves and then slept with me in bed at the motel at night. 

They are now at home in Wisconsin and are adjusting wonderfully to us and us to them. Both love to be in the same room as us and prefer to either lay on a sofa or in a chair in that room. Doodle has even taken to sitting in one of the upholstered bucket chairs on our screened in porch when we go out there to sit. Both are getting alot of walks, eating well and seem very happy and well adjusted. We feel lucky that we were able to adopt two such wonderful dogs! Doodle is becoming more playful each day and is also trying to assert himself as the alpha between him and Ray. I don't think Ray particularly minds as long as he can do as he pleases - Ray has just a beautiful even tempered personality. Ray's only real aggressiveness is that he loves to chase chipmunks in our yard up here. Of course, he never catches them but he loves to tear after them. Doodle is right there with him.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh how wonderful you joined SM :Welcome 3: Please start another post introducing yourself so that Ray and Doodle and you can get a special welcome from all of us.
I am so happy they are doing good and made the trip without any problems. Again, welcome and glad we get to hear all about our little ones.

Hugs to the both of you for adopting them,
Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (ewb and meb @ Aug 11 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816423


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 27 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810418





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 26 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810117





> Okay so your first post made me smile... so happy Ray and Dood;e ound forever homes... but your last post about Doodle made me tear up! I'm sure he'll settle in fine but it made me sad![/B]



Made me a little sad too Terry. They both seemed to have lots of confidence, but even so, their personalities were changing and especially Doodle was become more playful. For instance, he had started playing with Rocky. He was doing the thing where they slap their front legs down on the floor with butt up in the air and then tear around the house.

I have to tell myself that these people are retired and will be home all the time and lots and lots of attention is what these guys thrive on, so it will be a good thing for them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are the new adopted parents of Ray and Doodle. They made the trip up to Wisconsin in wonderful form - both appear to be veteran travelers who like to ride in the car. They had the whole second seat of our van to themselves and then slept with me in bed at the motel at night. 

They are now at home in Wisconsin and are adjusting wonderfully to us and us to them. Both love to be in the same room as us and prefer to either lay on a sofa or in a chair in that room. Doodle has even taken to sitting in one of the upholstered bucket chairs on our screened in porch when we go out there to sit. Both are getting alot of walks, eating well and seem very happy and well adjusted. We feel lucky that we were able to adopt two such wonderful dogs! Doodle is becoming more playful each day and is also trying to assert himself as the alpha between him and Ray. I don't think Ray particularly minds as long as he can do as he pleases - Ray has just a beautiful even tempered personality. Ray's only real aggressiveness is that he loves to chase chipmunks in our yard up here. Of course, he never catches them but he loves to tear after them. Doodle is right there with him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh WELCOME to SPOILED MALTESE!!!! You are truly wonderful for taking in two adorable little guys!!!! We can't wait to hear more about your lovely new family (and see pictures!)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!!! And congratulations on adopting two wonderful fur-babies!!

Debbie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:welcome1: 

Thank you for the update glad things are going well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (ewb and meb @ Aug 11 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816423


> We are the new adopted parents of Ray and Doodle. They made the trip up to Wisconsin in wonderful form - both appear to be veteran travelers who like to ride in the car. They had the whole second seat of our van to themselves and then slept with me in bed at the motel at night.
> 
> They are now at home in Wisconsin and are adjusting wonderfully to us and us to them. Both love to be in the same room as us and prefer to either lay on a sofa or in a chair in that room. Doodle has even taken to sitting in one of the upholstered bucket chairs on our screened in porch when we go out there to sit. Both are getting alot of walks, eating well and seem very happy and well adjusted. We feel lucky that we were able to adopt two such wonderful dogs! Doodle is becoming more playful each day and is also trying to assert himself as the alpha between him and Ray. I don't think Ray particularly minds as long as he can do as he pleases - Ray has just a beautiful even tempered personality. Ray's only real aggressiveness is that he loves to chase chipmunks in our yard up here. Of course, he never catches them but he loves to tear after them. Doodle is right there with him.[/B]


Welcome to SM and welcome to the wonderful world of being mommy and daddy to an NMR pup. I adopted Tessa, my little tripod, from NMR earlier this year.

Sweetness, Tessa and I are in the Chicago suburbs and would love to meet Ray and Doodle if you're ever down this direction!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------

